

Are you a Canadian YC News reader? - robin_bb

Are there any Canadians reading YC News?  Please respond and/or vote up, if yes.
======
Ultrapreneur
Representing Kitchener/Waterloo Ontario Canada, the Silicon Valley of the
North. (RIM, Sandvine, Dalsa, Open Text)

    
    
      and fellow Canadians planning on applying this fall?

~~~
Caligula
Amusingly Ottawa considers itself silicon valley north as well.

------
Ultrapreneur
Does anyone know if any Canadians have been selected for any of the startup
camps?

    
    
      atleast our servers are always cool inside our igloos :)

~~~
avibryant
The Snipshot guys are from Victoria, BC.

------
inklesspen
I'm a dual US/Canadian citizen, does that count? I'm currently residing in the
US, but plan to move to BC within the next year.

------
cperciva
Yes, from Vancouver.

~~~
papersmith
Also from Vancouver :)

~~~
alex_w
Vancouver

~~~
run4yourlives
me too.

~~~
alex_w
Anyone interested in a casual meetup event in Vancouver?

~~~
avibryant
Count me in.

~~~
stejones
I'm also from Vancouver. E-mail me at greenbuilding1000@gmail.com re a meet
up. In fact, if you all just e-mail me then I can reply to all of you on the
cc list so we can arrange a time/place.

------
guyzero
Yes. I work on King St, Canada.

Wait - there are other cities in Canada?

------
neilc
Yes -- originally from Toronto, but I've recently moved to the Bay Area.

------
arasakik
I'm from Calgary, AB - currently residing/working in Seattle, WA.

------
michael_nielsen
I'm an Australian, now living in Waterloo, just outside Toronto.

------
semigeek
Originally from New Brunswick, living in Cleveland Ohio now.

~~~
robin_bb
Do you ever return to NB, to visit family, say? Where in NB?

------
parker
Hi Robin,

You bet, I never miss YC News! I'm in Calgary, AB

~~~
marrone
I'm in Calgary as well. Parker, I think I have seen you around.

------
dawie
I am in Calgary too. Lets have a Calgary meetup!!!

------
jward
Edmonton.

------
dean
I'm in Ottawa.

~~~
Caligula
Ditto.

~~~
electric
Ottawa reprazent. ;)

~~~
nikb
Quite a few Ottawans! Maybe we should do a meetup and discuss how to do
startups in Ottawa.

------
dkimbell2000
Bristol, England (Canadian/British)

------
byosko
Montreal, QC here.

Why do you ask?

------
comforteagle
Another New Brunswicker here.

~~~
robin_bb
Are you now in NB? Where in NB?

~~~
comforteagle
@robin_bb: Moncton

~~~
robin_bb
@comforteagle: are you involved in a startup? If yes, e-mail me:
robin@bateboerop.name

------
freekrai
Kelowna, British Columbia

------
mac
Yes, i'm near vancouver

------
robin_bb
I'm in Fredericton.

------
rami
Halifax

~~~
paulgb
I am from Halifax as well (actually rami, I think I first found YCnews from
your blog.)

I will be living in Waterloo soon though.

------
treehugger
West Kootenays, BC

------
samson
Waterloo, Ontario

------
amichail
I'm in Toronto.

~~~
omouse
Me too!

------
naish
In London town.

------
dlimeb
Yes, Toronto.

------
statikpulse
Ottawa here.

------
rasmus4200
yup - calgary also

------
aarontait
Dual Canadian/US citizen. Currently living in the Greater Toronto Area.

------
sabat
... well then sooory boot that, eh! here's a dooollar. take off! ;-)

